# Mullholland Hwy Century..ouch



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

What a spectacular century yesterday. 106 miles and 8000+ feet of climbing, great support and only $30! It was put on by the fine folks of the Different Spokes bike club and they did a class act job from route marking to food and rest stops. It started in Calabassas and the warm up looped us on Mullholland, Old Topanga, Topanga, through Malibu on PCH and up Malibu Cyn. back to the start for rest stop one. Phew!

From there it was West on Mullholland, up the famous Rock Store climb and out to Decker where we threw ourselves down the incredibly twisty 20% grades on fresh asphalt to Westlake. Then it was past Lake Sherwood and over to Wendy Dr. for lunch. I was already smarting at that point and some people were considering following the metric century loop from there.

But I kept on going with the fast group I hooked up with and we flew down Portrero all the way through the Ventura farmlands to the coast. We pacelined all the way to PCH and down the coast to a rest stop at the bottom of Mullholland Hwy. This was at mile 80 and with sore legs I was looking straight up at a 2500' climb. It hurt, but it was a good hurt and my iPod eased the sting by cranking out some perfect tunes (only in my right ear so I can hear traffic). The reward was miles of fast downhill and a mellow route back to the finish.

I can't wait to do it again next year... I highly recommend it. :thumbsup:


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm glad to hear you like the course. 

For even more of a challenge, try skipping the Topanga/PCH/Mailibu Cyn loop by turning in Topaga and going up Fernwood to Schuren, then down Piuma. This portion is incredibly scenic and challenging. This is the unofficial Super Hilly version, and it sure makes the last big climb up Mulholland Hwy a real test of your endurance.


----------

